# Female owners, vaginal area question/pic



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never had a female so I don't know if this is normal or not. Why is Macy so red in that area? Is that normal?
Sorry it's so blurry, but you get the idea.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

My female looks the same way. I think it's normal for them.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

The fur staining is from her saliva. They can lick to keep themselves clean, or they can lick if there is an infection or irritation there also. The staining is normal, just keep an eye that she isn't licking excessively due to a medical issue.


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

> The fur staining is from her saliva.


Someone on my labby forum just said the same thing. She uses baby wipes once a day on her girl. I think that sounds like a great idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

My girls have all looked the same.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just checked Ellie. She was NOT happy about that, but she's over it and back asleep already. She's about the same..


----------



## SleepyTortuga (Jun 8, 2008)

Holly looks the same


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

After reading your title, I was just glad you were asking about female dogs, not female owners!


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

> After reading your title, I was just glad you were asking about female dogs, not female owners!


HA HA! I should have clarified!


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

Brandi is the same way..


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

One more thing..someone said earlier that if it was a medical issue that there would be excessive licking. Could the excessive licking come from another dog? ie Pumba? And when talking medical issues, like UTI's or bladder infections?


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

goldieduo said:


> One more thing..someone said earlier that if it was a medical issue that there would be excessive licking. Could the excessive licking come from another dog? ie Pumba? And when talking medical issues, like UTI's or bladder infections?


I had mentioned medical issues just to make sure all the bases were covered. Some licking is normal, but if she is spending tons of time back there, then there could be something else going on. More than likely though it is normal staining, it just shows up more on lighter dogs.

If she had a bladder infection, you should be noticing other symptoms such as frequent urination, urine accidents, straining to urinate, or squatting constantly but nothing coming out. 

As far as another dog licking her, I think that is par for the course and not necessarily a sign of a problem. All of my dogs spend some time during the day grooming each other and they always make sure they don't miss that spot either. :uhoh:


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's my thread from my Lab Forum. There's some great info in it! 
Thanks everyone!!!

http://www.justlabradors.com/forum/index.php/topic,78996.0.html


----------

